# dog bites own foot



## middie (Jul 25, 2005)

http://video.msn.com/video/p.htm?mkt=us&i=60a0974c-0c2e-4ddf-81b3-a6603a178beb,795f8db0-720e-4ed8-935e-ed033a025a59&p=Entertainment_ifilm&m=Entertainment&mi=IFILM&rf=http://www.msn.com/


----------



## jennyema (Jul 25, 2005)

This won $10,000 on America's Funniest Home Videos last night. 

It IS hysterical!


----------

